# Preseason: Pistons @ Heat (10/5/08 6:30 ET)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, October 5th, 2008 | 6:30 pm | TV/Radio: :whoknows:*








*@*










*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New season so back to fully made game threads 

Cant wait for this one tomorrow :rock:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I just smiled when I saw this thread.

I'M SO HYPED FOR THIS SEASON!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, the other day i went to nba.com and i saw that it said upcoming games and it said hte heat game and it almost felt werid..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

New Game thread?  

Blount has some puppydog eyes in that picture.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

It's only on radio?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Amir Johnson starting at PF, expect him to be the matchup for Beasley


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I want to see this. Online stream please. :wink:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> I want to see this. Online stream please. :wink:


I doubt this game is gonna be shown anywhere as they're not showing it locally here or in Detroit.

But you can probably listen to it on nba.com
http://www.nba.com/games/20081005/DETMIA/gameinfo.html


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah they do that a lot with preseason games, it wont be on tv at all


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For those in South Florida, the pregame has started on 940am.

Their stream on their site isnt working though for those outside of South Florida.

Try their stream here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD, Shaun Livingston, James Jones and Dorell Wright are out for tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is James Jones and Dorell out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell's still out and wont be back until maybe later on in the preseason.

James Jones has a sore wrist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting Heat lineup tonight

Quinn
Wade
Diawara
Marion
Blount


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You can listen to the game online at nba.com

http://www.nba.com/games/20081005/DETMIA/gameinfo.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Early on, Wade's setting up his teammates nicely.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Diawara starting over Beasley? What's the deal??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with 6 points, all 10 ft or in.

11-4 Miami


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Miami audio isn't working. I have to use the Detroit link.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony and Cook in for Wade and Blount.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Miami audio isn't working. I have to use the Detroit link.


Just checked the Miami link and it works for me. You just have to wait a little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley and Banks check in for Quinn and Marion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Finally back home...got the audio going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley misses both free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of 1- Detroit up 20-18


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Couldn't get quicktime to stream it, I had to open VLC media player and paste the link into it. Wasn't easy but I got it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

940am sucks. It was working perfectly on radio but then all of a sudden it cut off and all I'm getting now is static. I remember this happening a lot when I used to listen to 940 when they used to have Fox sports radio on there. This is gonna suck if the same thing happens during the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and 1.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in Orlando now, so Sun Sports shows the Magic. What would be the best way to watch Heat games? I don't wanna pay for NBA TV because the Heat aren't on it that often. Is there a streaming service that's good quality?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey comes back with the and 1. he's got 7.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Trust me, we'll find free online streams just like last year. 

Where theres a will, theres a way.

If you know what you're doing and where to look, you can basically watch any pro/college sports game you want on the internet now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers in for the 1st time. He replaces Beasley.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with 4 dimes...sounds like Blount is doing well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount is playing good. 

10 pts, *4 rebounds*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has to have like 3 or 4 steals already.

10 pts for Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mario to Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Chalmers for 3 to end the half.

Blount and Wade have 10. Wade also has 5 assists and 3 or 4 steals. Marion has 6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sounds like a great play call by Coach Spo to end the half...

Wade drives and kicks to Chalmers for the 3 in the corner

Heat 43
Pistons 42 
Halftime


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys watching this? Or just radio....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> You guys watching this? Or just radio....


Just the radio call online. No TV for this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> You guys watching this? Or just radio....


Watching...then using my imagination to put the play together


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

true


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just found a boxscore on ESPN

Wade has 11pts 5 asts 3 stls 2 rbs
Blount has 12 pts 4 rbs


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

NBA.com also has the boxscore.

http://www.nba.com/games/20081005/DETMIA/boxscore.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 7 assists now. 2 in a row to Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with an offensive rebound and is fouled. Will shoot 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the finger roll. He's got the last 8 Heat points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Beasley gets fouled and gets 2 free throws coming up. Great start to the 3rd for Beasley.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley showing something in the 3rd period


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with an offensive rebound and put back. 11 in the qtr for him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like Beasley is dominating. I just turned it on at nba.com.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sounds like Beasley is dominating. I just turned it on at nba.com.


He's scored all 11 Heat points this qtr. I'd say thats pretty good 

Finally, someone other than Beasley scores as DQ gets a basket.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Good ****, Beasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again. Wow.

16 and 5 for Beasley so far.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Blount is playing good.
> 
> 10 pts, *4 rebounds*


Go Blount!! :yay::rofl:

Sounds like Beasley picked it up big in the 3rd. Hope he keeps that up.

He scores again with the left hand!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley is unstoppable right now...

He's too strong for small guys, and too quick for bigger guys
Combine that with Marion's versatility, and we've got a great advantage at the 3-4 spots


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So, why didn't Beasley start again? The Beast could have like 30/10 by now if he did.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm so pissed this isn't on TV


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I'm so pissed this isn't on TV


Thankfully, the next 2 from Europe are


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheed is just jacking up 3 after 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's shot isnt on but his inside game is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-60 Detroit after 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lets get Wade + Beasley back in for a strong 4th! :rock:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I see they still play that ESPN ad..

"Hello?"
"DA NA NA! DA NA NA!"

..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Lets get Wade + Beasley back in for a strong 4th! :rock:


Nah, maybe Beasley but Wade can go hit the showers already. 21 minutes is enough for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks
Cook
Diawara
Padgett
Magloire 

Looks just as bad as the lineups we used last year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Banks
Cook
Diawara
Padgett
Magloire

.. thats more like last season.. :yes:

Hm.. W2M beats me to it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Beasley is unstoppable right now...
> 
> He's too strong for small guys, and too quick for bigger guys
> *Combine that with Marion's versatility, and we've got a great advantage at the 3-4 spots*



Except 4 when you play the Magic.... :evil:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Banks
> Cook
> Diawara
> Padgett
> ...


Yup, and just as boring too.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thankfully, the next 2 from Europe are


What channel? Sun Sports or national?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> What channel? Sun Sports or national?


ESPN2


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Will we have the Europe games streaming?? :biggrin:

Next game is in Paris, 2pm Eastern on Thursday. I think.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hopefully SunSports @ least, so I can watch. Dont think any of the Magic pre-season games will be televised... but id rather watch the Heat than nothing...

EDIT: oh ok, ESPN... coo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pistons with 21 TOs..

Cook hits a long 33333333333!

We're all tied up! Lets Go Heat! :yay:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Padgett hits!! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf.. I just realised they were saying Yakhouba.. I thought we had a 'Cooper' on our roster for the last half hour.. :azdaja:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Padgett with the right-hand jam!!!!!!!!!

Heat by 2!

Are you guys feeling this?!?!? Someone else post, I don't want to look like a loser.. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thursday's game from Paris is live at 2pm on ESPN2 and Sunday's game from London is live at 2pm on NBA tv.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wtf.. I just realised they were saying Yakhouba.. I thought we had a 'Cooper' on our roster for the last half hour.. :azdaja:


:laugh: yeah, they say 'Kuba' for short


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome, Kwame Brown vs Omar Barlett match-up..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just cant stop David Padgett! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at this announcer..

_"Padgett..round the LEFT..WITH THE RIGHT HAND IS PADGETT!!!!!!!!"_

Padgett is in control.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Padgett with the rebound! Padgett to the line!

He hits the first! He hits the second!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 in the qtr for Padgett


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with the Steal and pass to Padgett for the dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

PADGETT RIGHT-HAND SLAM!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? CAN YOU DIGG ITT!??????

Nice steal from Chalmers too, I imagine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Padgett is everywhere.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bartlett shouldn't plan on staying here too long...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami gets the stop they needed...Chalmers to the line to seal the deal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers to the line to ice the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers hits 1 of 2. 

Heat up 3 with 15 seconds left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat up 3, Pistons ball...........here's the (pre)season fellas


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ref You Suck! Ref You Suck! Ref You Suck! Ref You Suck!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey with the basket. Heat up 1 with 8.8 left.

Last thing we need is preseason overtime basketball :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stuckey hit a shot from behind the backboard? What..?

Heat up 1, lets go Padgett..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CQ has a left ankle sprain..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ to the line for 2.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook misses the 1st, hits the 2nd

Timeout Pistons


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> CQ has a left ankle sprain..


Hope it isnt too serious.

DQ hits 1 of 2 from the line. Heat up 2. Pistons call timeout.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stuckey hits...Timeout Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey ties it up. 2.1 seconds left.

Great, it looks like we're headed for overtime...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stuckey hits with 00:02 ticks left..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook misses the 3...Overtime basketball in Miami


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Should have but Beasley in to attempt the game winner. Give him some experience at it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook misses the three for the win..

OT IS COMING UP!! EXTENDED PADGETT!



myst said:


> Should have but Beasley in to attempt the game winner. Give him some experience at it.


Thats what I was thinking.. They'd all know who its going to I guess, but regardless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's only one thing worse than preseason basketball and thats overtime preseason basketball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stuckey is gone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maxiell with two quick buckets. Pistons up 4.

Stuckey fouls out.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thursday's game from Paris is live at 2pm on ESPN2 and Sunday's game from London is live at 2pm on NBA tv.


Hey man, mind telling me where you're getting this information (link?) because I've been searching all over the net and I can't find any lists of Nationally Televised Preseason games anywhere.

All I get on ESPN.com is the TNT games. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pistons up 6..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't call it a comeback


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Hey man, mind telling me where you're getting this information (link?) because I've been searching all over the net and I can't find any lists of Nationally Televised Preseason games anywhere.
> 
> All I get on ESPN.com is the TNT games. Thanks in advance!


It was reported in the Miami herald.

Plus, the game on thursday is on my directv guide, and the game on sunday is listed on the tv listings I just looked at on directv.com.

You can see them listed here http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp?d=286&h=14&tz=e&z=&fl=_d&x=&y=

Just put thursday at 2pm and look at espn2 and sunday at 2pm and look at nba tv.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barlett with the lay-up! 92-88 Detroit..

Padgett picks up the loose-ball and he's going to the line for two..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diawara scores, Heat down 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara with a basket. Heat down 1.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yakhouba Diawara! 92-91 Pistons.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat get a stop...

30 seconds left...

Diawara misses, Heat foul Bynum


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Hey man, mind telling me where you're getting this information (link?) because I've been searching all over the net and I can't find any lists of Nationally Televised Preseason games anywhere.
> 
> All I get on ESPN.com is the TNT games. Thanks in advance!


Just found the Herald link


> • Will the Heat's exhibition games in Europe against the Nets be televised next week?
> 
> Yes. ESPN2 will carry the first game at 2 p.m. Thursday and NBA TV will have the other at 2 p.m. Oct. 12.


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Coach Spo decided to go against 2 OTs in Pre-Season, and just conceded the loss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Detroit wins 95-91

Thankfully, there wasnt a 2nd overtime


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks again Wade2Matrix. Guess I'll have to tape it.

This seemed like a pretty good game. Shame it wasn't televised.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Detroit pull off the win in OT, 95-91.

Not a bad result when we had guys like Omar Barlett closing out the 4th quarter, and Yakhouba Diawara taking clutch shots.. We pretty much brought upon our own fate when we stopped getting the ball in to Padgett on the block.

I think we all agree listening to audio sucks. Bring on the stream..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good games from Beasley, Blount, Padgett, Wade and Diawara.

Beasley (16pts on 6-11, (0-2 from 3)6rbs)
Padgett(11 pts (4-5) 6rbs)
Wade only shot 3-9 but had 11 pts, 7asts, 3 stls, 3rbs in 21 minutes.



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Thanks again Wade2Matrix. Guess I'll have to tape it.


no problem man


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Anyone know if Cook was guarding Stuckey? If he was, then he was probably our worst player on the floor tonight. Good game from Beasley. Sucks that Quinn got hurt though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Padgett from UofL is on the Heat team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> Padgett from UofL is on the Heat team?


Yeah, he signed with us right before summer league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Pistons 95, Heat 91*


> Observations from Sunday's 95-91 exhibition overtime loss to the Pistons at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> * Michael Beasley thrived when given the opportunity in the third quarter to play alongside Dwyane Wade and Shawn Marion.
> 
> ...


Nice one D-Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> * Although he is unsigned and still uncertain about a comeback from last year's knee injury, Alonzo Mourning retains his corner stall in the locker room, even as roster members such as Chalmers have to share space elsewhere.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame I missed this, but glad we played a good game. Beasley with 16 and 6 is nice to see - as well as DWade doing what DWade does.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Apparently, JWill was also at the game, sitting two rows behind the Pistons bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, I read that too.


> “A lot of people thought he was going to come in and be NBA-ready and tonight really showed that he really is,” Hamilton said. “It’s tough coming into your first exhibition game and playing against guys that you haven’t played against and I thought he did a good job.”
> 
> Beasley, who was perhaps the nation’s most dynamic college player in his lone season at Kansas State, entered the game for the first time with 3:11 left in the opening quarter to a loud ovation, even in a sparsely filled arena.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You all who got to listen to it are lucky. I can't believe I was checking preseason basketball scores on my phone at work. Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

With Earl, this would have been a blowout. :nonono:


----------

